# Nvidia to make all your PC games 3D



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Interesting, guess this is why there has not been an update to the NVIDIA drivers for so long.

Nvidia to make all your PC games 3D (if you so choose)
http://www.news.com/8301-10784_3-9931768-7.html?tag=nefd.top

PhysX coming to GeForce 8/9 owners soon
http://blogs.zdnet.com/hardware/?p=1683


----------

